# Star Wars Opening Text-Effekt - Wie



## Jasi (20. Januar 2006)

Nabend.  

Es ist sicher einfach, aber ich finde es gerade nicht und die Zeit drängt.  

Ich suche diesen Effekt, der den Text so schräg darstellt wie bei dem Star Wars Opening Text zB. 

Ich hoffe jemand weiß was ich meine. 

Danke schonmal !!


----------



## Knuffel82 (20. Januar 2006)

_*Guten Tag,
*_
meinst du nur nach hinten stellen, das kannst du ohne Probleme mit Photoshop machen oder meinst du auch, dass die Schrift so läuft?
_
Gruß,
Knuffel82_


----------



## Jasi (20. Januar 2006)

Ich rede von einem Bild, nicht von einem Video. 
Wie mache ich das also? 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Schau Dir mal das Perspektivisch-Verzerren-Werkzeug an.


----------



## Jasi (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo Markus. Hast du ne Ahnung, wie das im englischen Photoshop heißt? 

Danke.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Januar 2006)

In Englisch weiß ich das jetzt nicht, ohne Google zu benützen, aber schau mal in den Anhang


----------



## Jasi (20. Januar 2006)

Gefunden. das ist bei dem Textverbiege Werkzeug, das auch bei jeder Texteingabe oben als Icon zu sehen ist die Vertical Distortion. 

Sorry dass ich so viel Wind gemacht hab. Und danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

Also ich finde bei meiner Photoshop-Version dort nur Optionen, Text zu krümmen,
aber nicht perspektivisch nach hinten zu verzerren.

Noch ein Tipp, falls Du es doch mit meinem Lösungsvorschlag probieren willst;
der Text muss vorher gerastert sein. Also Textformatierungen vorher abschließen,
dann die Textebene rastern und dann den Effekt anwenden.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2006)

Wenn man im Transformier-Modus ( STRG+T ) beim Eckenziehen weitere Tasten gedrückt hält
- als da wären SHIFT,ALT,STRG - dann kann man dort auch persp. krümmen etc..

mfg chmee


----------

